# Router Table Plate Recommendation for Bosch 1617EVSPK Router Needed



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

I am appealing to the Bosch owners out there that have mounted their routers to a table. I have searched the internet to no end and read reviews that were provided along the way. I just can't figure out what router plate to buy. Phenolic or metal - some aren't flat, others don't fit…yada yada yada.

I am not what many of you would call a cabinet/furniture maker. More like a 2×4 guy with a little experience gathered from my dad from the 70's. So I am trying to upgrade some of my tools and this new router seems to fit my needs (haven't had to use it yet). Currently I have been using a Harbor Freight router/table combo that I bought on a spur-of-the-moment. :-(

My equipment is…
Bosch 1617EVSPK fixed base (RA1161).
Table size most likely to be about 18 inches deep x 24 wide. I haven't decided yet. Space is limited in my garage.

All I am looking for is a plate that will fit my router without having to redesign it. If I have to drill a hole for the hex key to fit through, that is OK.
The plate needs to have the ability to mount the Porter Cable style templates also.

All advice appreciated.
Thanks
Mike


----------



## ardbeg (Feb 10, 2010)

I have been happy with my Bosch attached to the Bench Dog plate in a bench dog cast iron table/extension. These are available through rocker since they bought bench dog. Mine is perfectly flat and works just fine. Good choice of router it is a work horse.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

I would go for either the woodpecker aluminum plate or the incra aluminum magnalock plate.
Aluminum for stiffness, durability and longevity.

As for why I recommend those two, they both have bit inserts that don't use screws. The woodpecker uses a small spanner (a quick turn is all it takes) and with the incra any small straight object like a hex wrench can be used to lift the inserts (they're held in place with rare earth magnets). I think they demonstrate the hex key used for leveling the insert.

Both are decently expensive (~$80-$100, but shop around for deals. Since it's a one time purchase a router plate is one area I'd have no issue with splurging on.


----------



## rexb (Mar 28, 2012)

I have this router and use an aluminum router plate from Rockler (this one). I put it in a router table extension on my table saw that is about the same dimensions as you mentioned. I did have to drill one hole for the hex key. Also, you can buy an insert for this plate that fits guide bushings.

So far I like it very well. I also bought the leveling hardware from Rockler for an easier installation. I will post my router table project in a week or two when I finish the fence, if you care to take a look.


----------



## MoshupTrail (Aug 11, 2011)

So you have a choice - a plate with a dozen holes pre-drilled, or drill your own. I suspect you'll get a nicer plate by drilling your own. I think the real thing you want in a plate is flatness. What makes a table nice is being able to slide a workpiece around and having it not catch on small edges and always lay perfectly flat. The plate I bought for my table had some uneven-ness caused by paint thickness which I eventually sanded off. That left my plate looking a bit rough. Look for one made of anodized aluminum - no paint. (Oh yes, I have the exact same router)


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

With the woodpecker and incra plates, you can select which router the plate is drilled for.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Lots of good advice. I like the idea of the router mounted on a table saw extension. That would help me with my cramped quarters (single car garage with lots of stuff in it). My table saw was passed down to me when my dad passed away a few years ago. It is a circa 1977 Craftsman 10 inch. The main table is only 20 inches deep (instead of most that are 27"), so I guess I would have to fabricate a new table in order for the router to fit.

All suggestions welcome. Keep them coming.
Thanks
Mike


----------

